# New Trip Report



## coachseats (Sep 19, 2003)

I just updated my website with a trip report on my latest adventure-from Cincinnati, OH's Union Terminal, through the New River Gorge to White Sulphur Springs, WV on Amtrak's Cardinal. Pictures and links included. Enjoy!


----------



## Amtrak Railfan (Sep 19, 2003)

When was this Update?


----------



## tp49 (Sep 19, 2003)

Good report, I found the part about the Greenbriar resort to be interesting as I would not think something of that caliber would be found in West Virginia but maybe one day I'll get to check it out.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 19, 2003)

tp49 said:


> Good report, I found the part about the Greenbriar resort to be interesting as I would not think something of that caliber would be found in West Virginia but maybe one day I'll get to check it out.


TP,

Actually that resort is quite famous. The Greenbriar has been around for years.


----------



## tp49 (Sep 19, 2003)

Alan,

I now see that, they have a really good webpage which I am now looking at


----------



## Steve4031 (Sep 19, 2003)

WEre those amfleet two cars on the Cardinal?


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Sep 22, 2003)

I enjoyed your Cardinal report. The references to the Cincinnati station are good and bring back memories. I actually did travel in and out of the station just a couple of times many years ago, when there were a lot trains. At the time I was so young, and there were so many trains and so many beautiful stations still around that I did not properly appreciate it, the way I would now. I also remember the large well kept lawn in front of it which you describe.

Also, like Alan said, that Greenbriar Hotel in West Virginia has been around forever. Too bad you did not eat there.....you might keep it in mind should you make a second trip. I am sure it must be expensive, but at least you would now know to plan ahead. I would like to check it out myself, some day.


----------



## Noordam (Sep 23, 2003)

Did you go under the mountain at Greenbrier 

Must people do you know but it was know as "Congressional Relocation Facility" in case of a nuclear war.

Your Senators and Reps had only the best







more Here

Oh you know those pesty TVs at the height of the Cold War Greenbrier employeed 400 TV repair men.


----------



## Prices (Jan 13, 2005)

Can you tell me when any of these special prices come again? I am looking before this May.


----------

